# Seedling disease



## sastry (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi
I have these crosses grown from flasks, and they are about two year old, suddenly I see blackening of leaves starting from the tip and spreading to the entire leaf, is it a fungal disease, what is the problem and the treatment can anyone throw light on these. I have atta


ched the pictures. Thank you in anticipation


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

You might want to read up on damping off disease on plant seedlings. 
This far advanced case means that the plants are goner unfortunately.


----------



## Ray (Oct 16, 2021)

Anthracnose?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2021)

im with Ray.


----------



## sastry (Oct 16, 2021)

Ray said:


> Anthracnose?


Thank you will try
sastry


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ve had this in my house. I cut off the bad stuff, doused them in Physan, let them dry, then doused again, let them dry, then doused them in alternating solutions of KelpMax and MegaThrive. Oh, forgot: treated the cuts with “Dragon’s Blood.” Then after 3 weeks, I fed with dilute CalMag, then resumed the usual k-lite feedings All the plants (P. fairrieanum) have survived for two years.


----------

